# Help Please? White Causer Examples



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is what you mean but I have Thunder, a gold cream champagne that has been called a grey, palomino, cremello, and a variety of made up genetics more times than I can count. If it helps I can get a picture of his skin and eyes up.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Nightside said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you mean but I have Thunder, a gold cream champagne that has been called a grey, palomino, cremello, and a variety of made up genetics more times than I can count. If it helps I can get a picture of his skin and eyes up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's pretty, But I am talking about like Tobiano, Sabino, Splash, Frame.... those genes. 

Thanks though!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Tested as a carrier for frame. has no body white whatsoever, but as two blue eyes.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

<< Minimal tobiano









^^ Only white is the face white, tested positive for frame.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

AQHA Mare with irregular blaze that is over one eye confirmed frame.









Maximum expressed sabino. Registered as a chestnut Overo. Is a Medicine Hat paint just has red ticking on ears neck shoulders and hindquarters. Solid red inside his ears though


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

N/O. 
Only other marking is one pastern. I haven't tested her for sabino yet though. Negative for splash.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Peppy, is that horse tattooed around his eyes?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't believe he is. Sabino does not cause blue eyes and prefers to keep the eyes brown with "eyeliner."


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

These are awesome guys, I can't thank you enough!
They are all beautiful horses!


----------



## twaffle (Dec 22, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> AQHA Mare with irregular blaze that is over one eye confirmed frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What unique, and beautiful markings!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you. Posiedon if your talking about Pepper he doesn't have blue eyes they are brown. And celest his eyes aren't tattooed he was born with the eyeliner around both eyes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The eyeliner is lovely!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Celeste said:


> The eyeliner is lovely!


Thank you! I love the natural eyeliner it's cool looking and protects him from cancer's of the eye . People always tell me he should of been born a girl cause of his eyeliner lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> People always tell me he should of been born a girl cause of his eyeliner lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol! I have a rabbit rescue and these people gave us their house rabbit that they thought was a girl just because it had 'eyeliner'.... Ugh, he was a male but ironically is our only homosexual rabbit, being when put with girls he doesn't try to breed and only tries to mate the boys! :lol:


----------

